# Essential Oils for labour and birth



## cosmicgirlxxx

I have seen that you can buy "kits" but they are not as cheap or bespoke as a DIY collection of oils.
Does anyone know the best oils to use for relaxation, release of fear, calming and to help contractions?

Also, how do I use them? In a burner? Massage them in to my body? DO I mix them together or use them individually?


Thanks :flower:


----------



## pennymarie

Okay. So long answers! 
First, essential oils can be used for skin, digested or in a diffuser (aromatherapy). It depends what your goal is, and which oil you're using. Like some should never be digested. And pretty much if you are putting it on your skin, or in your belly, you may need to dilute it. Yourself. Don't buy diluted. You can do it yourself for better efficiency. Usually you choose an oil of choice, like almond, coconut oil etc


----------



## pennymarie

Alright, so for nausea, there are a bunch. But peppermint works great. Diluted. A little on your tongue. Or mix it in a water bottle and spritz on face to feel refreshed and cool.

Early labor that is progressing too quickly (à la me), clary sage, fennel, lavender. 5-7 drops massaged on belly. Repeat if not helping. 

NB: on mixing, it's a personal choice. Either you can pick one, or throw it all together. Sometimes the odor is too much. You don't wanna overwhelm the senses while giving birth. A great suggestion is to, on occasion, practice. Like if you feel stressed, try some blends. See what works for you. Start associating these smells with fear/nausea/anxiety. Then you can find out if you hate a smell or not. Like personally I can't stand geranium. 

Labor that is progressing too slowly. You can still use clary sage. And jasmine. Dilute the jasmine because it is an irritant. Same thing of on the belly, wait a bit (15min) and try again


----------



## pennymarie

During labor some pre-made blends work great because you won't have time to be mixing etc. So in a bottle (like for dyeing hair or something) mix 4 drops helichrysum, 4 fennel, 2 peppermint, 5 ylang-ylang, 3 clary sage. Mix all that with 2 oz of your choice of oil. Rub onto lower back, reflex points etc

In a diffuser use your favorite ones, like ones that make you happy. Or calm. Like lavender, frankincense, ylang-ylang and roman chamomile are good for peaceful thoughts and energy

In a bowl of water (hot or cold) you can mix 10 drops jasmine, 5 roman chamomile, 5 geranium, and 20 lavender. Dip a washcloth in it and use for head and neck


----------



## pennymarie

To help with fear rose oil works well. 
Breech babies I've heard peppermint or myrrh rubbed on the belly in a certain way (check the way) 
And milk production fennel oil of course!! You can digest fennel too. Makes milk sweet


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Wow! Thank you so much for the wonderful information. That is all extremely helpful.
I will definitely try all of those :flower:


----------

